# Check this out, Comments and insight are welcom.



## Sinisterhand (Mar 10, 2010)

While trimming I encountered a large number of these little sap balls on my bud. I am sure this is a good thing but I have never seen or heard of it. They are super sticky and range between clear and light amber. What is it? How does it happen? Is it indeed a good thing? I took a few pictures with my phone.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 10, 2010)

sap balllz?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah I'm confused???  Never heard of a sap ball, the only thing I can think of that you may be talking about would be a swollen calyx???  I can't really tell anything from your pic...it just looks like a peice of bud.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 10, 2010)

trichs maybe?


----------



## D3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dont know, dude. As long as it smokes smooth & does the job. Later Man


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 10, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 10, 2010)

mmm can we get better pics, this is very interesting


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 10, 2010)

IMO its swollen calyx...  Thats how i would describe what i saw in mine to...   break a bud open and it was like sap oozing out of the calyx....

I had same blackberry kush last summer that had the same thing...  never saw anything like it before or since tho...


----------



## D3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I had some Jock Horror that had swollen calyx as well. It almost looks like it's seeded but it's not.


----------



## D3 (Mar 10, 2010)

They kind of look like small heads of lettuce.lol


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a picture of two sap balls that were near eachother. one is kinda solid and has turned amber the other was clear it got stuck to my finger while i was ajusting the buds foa a better pic. So it's just a sticky out of focus blob to the right of the amber one. They were all over this load.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 11, 2010)

This is Blackberry kush, but we found it on the afi as well. Just starter using kushie kusk as a nute. This load was the first with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 12, 2010)

looks like a mutant trich. one thats tens of thousands x's larger...lol


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2010)

Take a better pic farther away And in focus!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not a booger, is it?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not a trich...  Its a "sap like" liquid thats comes from the calyx's deep in larger buds right on the main stem...  

At least thats where it was on the bb kush buds i had....


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Smoke it!:hubba:


----------



## greenthoughts (Mar 14, 2010)

hey     look up *guttation in plants*       that might be what that is


----------



## Dahova (Mar 14, 2010)

swollen and sticky! im not sure that it is all bad  have you looked at it under a scope?


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 15, 2010)

They vary in size, most the size of a bb. I gathered 5 of the up and smoked them on a ash bowl, very tastey, super sticky and stoney. I would take more pics but I'm sold out.


----------

